# Hiviz versus Tru-glo



## Klondike (Jan 14, 2014)

I started about two years ago changing factory shotgun sights over to aftermarket products.  I am interested in others opinions but after two experiences my recommendation goes to Hiviz on like products.

In a nutshell:
Magnetic system is better than anything than Tru-glo has

Hardware (screw) systems better than anything that Truglo has.  If you have a Truglo hardware system just go to Home Depot and replace the cheap allen screws with a decent black machine screw.

Sadly I bought all Tru-glo first because I was skeptical of Hiviz.  I would encourage all who are just looking at Truglo to consider Hiviz.  Better design and just seems to be designed and made by people who shoot shotguns practically.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 15, 2014)

I am looking at the HiViv adjustable sight to go on the vent rib ofmy 1100 mag. Is that the ones you are talking about?  Does the front sight stay on with the magnet? 

Ben.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 15, 2014)

Ben Athens said:


> I am looking at the HiViv adjustable sight to go on the vent rib ofmy 1100 mag. Is that the ones you are talking about?  Does the front sight stay on with the magnet?
> 
> Ben.


 I use the Hi-Viz comp sight on my front. Comes with a bunch of screws to hold the sight on in the place of the bead. Has like 7 interchangeable size lite pipes. I've always like Hi-Viz over tru-glo.


----------



## Klondike (Jan 15, 2014)

Ben Athens said:


> I am looking at the HiViv adjustable sight to go on the vent rib ofmy 1100 mag. Is that the ones you are talking about?  Does the front sight stay on with the magnet?
> 
> Ben.



I have two of the magnet front sights and they beat the screw ons in my opinion.  Easily change colors and stays on great.  Screw hardware is typically cheap and comes out of alignment.

Also if you want to double up on a single kit you can order an extra magnet off the site for $8 and fit two guns with one kit.

Cheaper / better


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 16, 2014)

I've got the 4-in One HIVIZ on my SuperX2 with orange back pins and green on the front.  It has proven to be deadly for a number of years.  I also like the HIVIZ CompSight with the green insert.


----------



## FALCON z (Jan 17, 2014)

I had the Hi Viz TriViz sight on my first turkey gun.  Man, I loved the Tri back site.  I didn't care for the larger front site that comes with it as I use my gun for dove hunting also and like something more low profile for that.  I went back the smaller diameter Truglo TRU-POINT XTRM DEER/TRKY UNIV .  But the smaller diameter made the rear sight blurry for me.  This year I'm going to try moving the site forward a little.  If I had strictly trukey gun, I'd vote for the Tri Viz.
http://www.hivizsights.com/products/triviz.html


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 17, 2014)

That's why I used the TS rear and the comp-site on the front. Both sit down low on the rib.

I wouldn't push that back sight too far forward. Cuts you sight plane down. Fuzzy back sights is why I elected to go with the FF3 this year.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 17, 2014)

I am going to go with the c series sight . It is going on my dedicated turkey gun.


----------

